# Good garage for a Dodge Charger?



## MAW0504 (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi - does anyone please know a good and reliable garage who could replace the brake-pads on a Dodge Charger? Preferably someone who could pick it up as I'm time-poor. 

TIA


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Saluki Motorsport, British owned and run, no rip off.

Al Quoz Tel: 04 347 6939


----------



## MAW0504 (Oct 6, 2009)

The website looks encouraging - I'll give them a try - much appreciated, thanks!


----------



## GloballyRelaxed (Nov 5, 2014)

The Rascal said:


> Saluki Motorsport, British owned and run, no rip off.
> 
> Al Quoz Tel: 04 347 6939



Just looking at all the Defenders on the gallery of that place makes me go all giddy.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Best place to garage a Charger


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

twowheelsgood said:


> Best place to garage a Charger


inside a european car?


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

GloballyRelaxed said:


> Just looking at all the Defenders on the gallery of that place makes me go all giddy.


With you on that, a while back a local brought his Patrol in, wanted it re-bodied so that it looked the same, but wanted it in Carbon Fibre.

Pic taken a week or so ago and work in process, goodness knows how much that cost!

Their FB page, with everything from a Vector W8 to a Cobra 427 on...


----------



## GloballyRelaxed (Nov 5, 2014)

The Rascal said:


> With you on that, a while back a local brought his Patrol in, wanted it re-bodied so that it looked the same, but wanted it in Carbon Fibre.
> 
> Pic taken a week or so ago and work in process, goodness knows how much that cost!
> 
> Their FB page, with everything from a Vector W8 to a Cobra 427 on...



I am guessing an arm and a left testicle......


I still pine after the D90 TD I had in Oz back in 2004, could take the thing everywhere and leave the Landcruisers in its wake off-road and through the cane farms.

Road driving though was a different prospect...ah well give some take some.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

GloballyRelaxed said:


> I am guessing an arm and a left testicle......
> 
> 
> I still pine after the D90 TD I had in Oz back in 2004, could take the thing everywhere and leave the Landcruisers in its wake off-road and through the cane farms.
> ...


I'm lusting after this little beastie (pics)....

With a 500+hp 6.2 Corvette V8 in, 8 speed auto, still with diff locks and lo-range.

But I'm a bit Twisted....


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

To add another option, https://www.facebook.com/SpectrumCarDesigns/timeline/
There's a Finnish guy, Tapsa, working there. Tell them that a Finn sent you.
Garage in DIP and Interiors in Al Quoz


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

QOFE said:


> To add another option, https://www.facebook.com/SpectrumCarDesigns/timeline/
> There's a Finnish guy, Tapsa, working there. Tell them that a Finn sent you.


Love that 1948 yellow truck on his page.

And who strips out and replaces the full interior of his Veyron????

Boys and toys eh?


----------



## GloballyRelaxed (Nov 5, 2014)

What really amazes me about the D90's over here in the UAE is that they *really* hold their value.

The depreciation is negligible over the years.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

GloballyRelaxed said:


> What really amazes me about the D90's over here in the UAE is that they *really* hold their value.
> 
> The depreciation is negligible over the years.


It's because they never age, always in a garage and spend more time on the back of a recovery truck than they do in the sand.

And I love Defenders!


----------



## GloballyRelaxed (Nov 5, 2014)

The Rascal said:


> It's because they never age, always in a garage and spend more time on the back of a recovery truck than they do in the sand.



Heathen............................... :boxing:


Never had any aggro with my one, well apart from the indicator stalk deciding to decouple itself within 10 mins of being picked up.

Others had oil leaks, but that was just marking out its territory.


----------



## MAW0504 (Oct 6, 2009)

Well, I used Saluki on The Rascal's recommendation and I too now sing their praises. Very reasonable and excellent service. Car driving like new. Thanks to The Rascal and a big thumbs up to Saluki - wouldn't hesitate to recommend.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

D90s are solid, but they just don't have the power for driving on sand - at least nothing serious.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> D90s are solid, but they just don't have the power for driving on sand - at least nothing serious.


Unless you swap the Diesel for a V8.....


----------



## GloballyRelaxed (Nov 5, 2014)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> D90s are solid, but they just don't have the power for driving on sand - at least nothing serious.


Sorry Timmo, years of driving around on Fraser Island in Queensland (which is all sand) digging out Toyota's with the D90 says otherwise.

A fair old reduction in the tyre pressure and your good to go.

And as for the Mitsubishi Pajero's, well they didn't get the moniker bitsamissin for nothing as the whole island was littered with various parts that had snapped off or purely given up.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

GloballyRelaxed said:


> Sorry Timmo, years of driving around on Fraser Island in Queensland (which is all sand) digging out Toyota's with the D90 says otherwise.
> 
> A fair old reduction in the tyre pressure and your good to go.
> 
> And as for the Mitsubishi Pajero's, well they didn't get the moniker bitsamissin for nothing as the whole island was littered with various parts that had snapped off or purely given up.


Think he meant going up sand dunes, and I concur, on the (relative) flat then the massive amount of torque in the D90 will pull tree-stumps out never mind a bit of bitsamissin.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

GloballyRelaxed said:


> Sorry Timmo, years of driving around on Fraser Island in Queensland (which is all sand) digging out Toyota's with the D90 says otherwise.
> 
> A fair old reduction in the tyre pressure and your good to go.
> 
> And as for the Mitsubishi Pajero's, well they didn't get the moniker bitsamissin for nothing as the whole island was littered with various parts that had snapped off or purely given up.





The Rascal said:


> Think he meant going up sand dunes, and I concur, on the (relative) flat then the massive amount of torque in the D90 will pull tree-stumps out never mind a bit of bitsamissin.





The Rascal said:


> Unless you swap the Diesel for a V8.....


What Rascal said. 

Sand tracks are irrelevant, and any old diesel can do it with a skilled driver. You simply don't have the HP to build up the momentum needed on flatter ground, at which point the torque to sustain it in climbs doesn't matter. As said, if it's just hauling things on the flat - a D90 will excel. 

Give it a petrol V8, or preferably a straight 6, it'd be a monster.


----------



## GloballyRelaxed (Nov 5, 2014)

Never really dune bashed it to any great extent so cant comment on that one, the occasional one on Fraser when the tide was coming in and you had to make a quick detour...but that was it.

And for those runs you did have the momentum already from the flat.

I dunno why I get all defensive when someone goes on about Landies....I sold the thing when I left Oz in 2009, its like its your sodding first born........


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

GloballyRelaxed said:


> Never really dune bashed it to any great extent so cant comment on that one, the occasional one on Fraser when the tide was coming in and you had to make a quick detour...but that was it.
> 
> And for those runs you did have the momentum already from the flat.
> 
> I dunno why I get all defensive when someone goes on about Landies....I sold the thing when I left Oz in 2009, its like its your sodding first born........


All the D90s I've seen here say otherwise. A wheezy 112 HP and they struggle to do anything serious. Good vehicles mind you, and the diesel fuel economy is great for long distance over landing.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> What Rascal said.
> 
> Sand tracks are irrelevant, and any old diesel can do it with a skilled driver. You simply don't have the HP to build up the momentum needed on flatter ground, at which point the torque to sustain it in climbs doesn't matter. As said, if it's just hauling things on the flat - a D90 will excel.
> 
> Give it a petrol V8, or preferably a straight 6, it'd be a monster.


Why straight 6 over V8?


----------



## GloballyRelaxed (Nov 5, 2014)

Think I have just shot my bolt...............................


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

The Rascal said:


> Why straight 6 over V8?


Revs and power curve mainly, the 6 will get up there quicker - and the straight/inlines usually do it the fastest. 

8s are powerful, but they can sometimes take some time to build the revs. The 6s will build them faster, so sustaining is easier.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> Revs and power curve mainly, the 6 will get up there quicker - and the straight/inlines usually do it the fastest.
> 
> 8s are powerful, but they can sometimes take some time to build the revs. The 6s will build them faster, so sustaining is easier.


I know where you're coming from, my old straight TJ Wrangler with numerous under the bonnet mods used to take off like a scalded cat - even when running 8psi!


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

The Rascal said:


> I know where you're coming from, my old straight TJ Wrangler with numerous under the bonnet mods used to take off like a scalded cat - even when running 8psi!


I remember one guy had a stock TJ and in second gear at 4,000 RPM - it was practically a perpetual motion machine.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> I remember one guy had a stock TJ and in second gear at 4,000 RPM - it was practically a perpetual motion machine.


A mate of mine with a manual (mine was auto), used to put it in lo range and third, never had to change gear. 

I would leave it in auto second, again, never had to change unless it got really bad, and then lo might help. 

Thing is though, driving over the desert is more about technique than raw power, even if there's a fantastic desert built machine, if it's driven by a jerk he'll still get stuck.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

The Rascal said:


> A mate of mine with a manual (mine was auto), used to put it in lo range and third, never had to change gear.
> 
> I would leave it in auto second, again, never had to change unless it got really bad, and then lo might help.
> 
> Thing is though, driving over the desert is more about technique than raw power, even if there's a fantastic desert built machine, if it's driven by a jerk he'll still get stuck.


I have an Xterra. After a year driving it sparingly in lo I stuck it in there, and other than long flat sandtracks, it stays in lo - and just goes like the clappers.


----------



## TT365 (Oct 14, 2014)

I am still laughing at the guy with his tricked out FJ with outsized wheels and tyres who I waved at after he got stuck 100m into the sand from the road. I did turn the wife's SUV round and towed him out but only after I had crested the dune and come down again. He had a great car but no clue how to use it.


----------

